# GRAEF ES86 and CM81 Grinder



## Aroma (Nov 26, 2014)

Does any one have a GRAEF ES86 espresso machine and cm81 grinder??

And can anyone tell me if it any good?? As I can't seem to find much reviews on Graef Espresso machine.

I'm thinking of getting one these , or somthing like the Sage By Heston ?? But not really sure about built in grinder???

Thanks


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Got an offer on the ES85 and CM80 at the mo for forum members...£475 delivered for the pair if you are interested? The Graefs are well put together machines but until recently haven't been readily available in this country. Very popular in Germany tho! There are quite a few you tube videos of the machine in action but most of them are in German!!

Andy


----------

